# Here, add a flag to your layout



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

You might darken this a little in your printer. Hope you like.Includes all scales.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for posting this


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat ... 48 stars.

Question for the trivia gang: Did the US ever have a flag with 49 stars???

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes sir. One year only. July 4, 1959 – July 3, 1960


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Not 'Strayin, not interested 

Ninja edit.
Actually I have more American stock than Aussie stock... I'm conflicted.

Edit
That is pretty cool, like its flapping in the wind.
One question, what is "Old Glory", thats mentioned in the text?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

it's our flags nickname, and the name of the first American Flag......quick read

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Glory


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

cool, will read that now. I don't think I've ever heard it mentioned as Old Glory, or atleast I have never made the connection before


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Yes sir. One year only. July 4, 1959 – July 3, 1960


Right you are! Not many people know that, or have ever seen a 49-star flag. I'm not sure if I've ever actually seen an original. 48's are all over the place, but I'd have to think the 49's are a rare find today.

A gold star for you! 49, actually!

TJ


----------

